# ~If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nowadays on our walks I started to pay attention to people's dogs, and it
seems that more and more are getting overweight. The way I see it is, we
have a choice to do what we want with our bodies as long as it doesn't
hurt the ones we love, but our pets do not have that choice, WE the
owners are the reason they are fat. We feed them, we walk them, we
decide almost everything. So I believe that an owner who truly cares
about his dogs' well being should monitor their weight and make sure 
they are healthy, since so many illnesses are associated with obesity.

Exercise is a necessity not only for the physical but for the mental well
being of your dog. And I strongly believe that the lack of exercise is one 
of the major reasons behind many behavior problems. After all, a tired dog
is a good dog!

I do not think that simply sticking a dog in the yard is good enough, you
must stimulate your dog's body and mind, with different activities, places,
sounds, etc. No matter if your dog is old, blind, or ill, there are always some
kind of exercises and stimulation you can provide for them. And simply because
Chihuahuas are small, does not mean they won't benefit from activity, they
are after all DOGS, and dogs are active creatures by nature. 


This is how I feel, perhaps some will disagree. But it honestly hurts my heart
to see so many overweight dogs around my neighborhood, they are slow, they
are weak, and they look unhappy and tired...how is that a life? 

Stop feeding human food, stop feeding junk treats, stop overfeeding, and start 
exercising your dog, he is your best friend, he trusts you to lead him in the right 
direction, so be a pal and do it!


It's never too late to start living healthy!


This is my message, thank you for letting me express it. Don't be shy to post your opinions.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I totally agree with you! 
I think some of owners, as well, are feeding bad quality dog food, which could also lead to obesity and are just generally uninformed.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey! well pippi is overweight but thats cause about a year and a half ago she was attacked by a dog outside and when i tried to take her for a walk she would roll over the go limp -_- and dont know if you have ever tried dragging a border collie along a street but it aint easy! lol but we are trying to get her out more now!  x


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> hey! well pippi is overweight but thats cause about a year and a half ago she was attacked by a dog outside and when i tried to take her for a walk she would roll over the go limp -_- and dont know if you have ever tried dragging a border collie along a street but it aint easy! lol but we are trying to get her out more now!  x


awww, but that's not your fault. I think LS really meant the willing dogs but lazy owners ;D


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pastel said:


> I totally agree with you!
> I think some of owners, as well, are feeding bad quality dog food, which could also lead to obesity and are just generally uninformed.



Nice to see you back girlie! 

You know what Pastel, I think it's a crappy excuse, and you'd be surprised how
many dogs we pet sit that are eating high quality grain free kibble and the dogs
are still fat, because the owner is over-feeding or/and under-exercising. I think
no matter how knowledgeable(or not) the dog owner is regarding nutrition
there are no excuses to a dog being fat, we are all perfectly capable of telling
an obese dog from a dog in shape. Nutrition is EXTREMELY important, and it
goes hand in hand with exercise. It's not enough to put a dog on a good food,
you must stimulate that body and mind imo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> hey! well pippi is overweight but thats cause about a year and a half ago she was attacked by a dog outside and when i tried to take her for a walk she would roll over the go limp -_- and dont know if you have ever tried dragging a border collie along a street but it aint easy! lol but we are trying to get her out more now!  x



Shannon, keep on trying is my advice. Also you can play with her more often,
run around, play fetch, anything she likes. And also cut down her portions, she
will lose the weight.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, keep on trying is my advice. Also you can play with her more often,
> run around, play fetch, anything she likes. And also cut down her portions, she
> will lose the weight.


thank you!  im trying but i just keep thinking its my fault lol x


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Nice to see you back girlie!
> 
> You know what Pastel, I think it's a crappy excuse, and you'd be surprised how
> many dogs we pet sit that are eating high quality grain free kibble and the dogs
> ...


aww thanks LS 
It was kind of sad though, both the 'breeders' whom i got my babies from, one was on the walmart ol'roy and the other one was on purina 

I do agree though, I see a LOT of dogs in our neighborhood that look silly they're so obese :S I just smile at them though...One neighbor told me he shouldn't have gotten them fixed >.<


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Unfortunately the issue is not only with dogs, but children as well. They sit in front of the tv and play video games, they don't even hold a phone to their ear to talk to friends...I guess that's too strenuous...they have headsets and talk to them via their computer while playing a ridiculous video game.

When I was young we would be OUTSIDE playing, hide and seek, dodge ball, rover rover roll over..I am really dating myself here. But that was our way of life. We got fresh air and exercise and we were healthy.

Just my two cents.

Regina


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Timmysmom said:


> Unfortunately the issue is not only with dogs, but children as well. They sit in front of the tv and play video games, they don't even hold a phone to their ear to talk to friends...I guess that's too strenuous...they have headsets and talk to them via their computer while playing a ridiculous video game.
> 
> When I was young we would be OUTSIDE playing, hide and seek, dodge ball, rover rover roll over..I am really dating myself here. But that was our way of life. We got fresh air and exercise and we were healthy.
> 
> ...


yeah i get told "Apparently" i must do that to be this size  well for one i maybe watch tv 3 times a week? , dont play video games except sims some times , i got no one to text but i dont go out side playing as there is no where to go and all the kids my age are , going out on nights clubbing , getting drunk , taking drugs having sex LOL so i think most parents would be happy if there 14 year old was doing the things you listed LOL x


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Timmysmom said:


> They sit in front of the tv and play video games, they don't even hold a phone to their ear to talk to friends...I guess that's too strenuous...they have headsets and talk to them via their computer while playing a ridiculous video game.


but we need both hands to play!!!
LoL, I'm lazy too, at least my dogs are making me exercise.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree 100% 
People have told me my dogs are too thin! And they are not, its just that their dogs are waddling around and can barely breath. A dogs body is designed to work, run, jump, its agile. It is so unfair to pack pounds on to it to where it can not do the things it is made to do. And exercise is great for the mind, people and animals alike. Just think, when we walk our dogs they smell scents, see things, hear things, their senses are being used and that stimulated their brains.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My darling Shannon--no way...not buying that excuse. Yes there are kids doing bad things--because they have nothing else to do. You have had to be more independant than many kids because of situations beyond your doing. You can make the good choices. My kids play sports everyday--they are on swim team, golf, futbol/soccer, baseball, softball, Irish dance, sailing karate....they have at least one practice eveerryday most times two. I do not give them time to do any of that other rubbish. Yes, I have a teenage daughter and her friends that have nothing better to do do spend time doing things that are "poor choice" activites. You have to take care of yourself first. Each day thinking about what you are going to do that is good for you. Then you have to think the same about your Tillie too. Just because other kids your age are doing bad things doesn't mean that you will. I think that walking Tillie everyday will be a great thing for both of you....stay strong.


theshanman97 said:


> yeah i get told "Apparently" i must do that to be this size  well for one i maybe watch tv 3 times a week? , dont play video games except sims some times , i got no one to text but i dont go out side playing as there is no where to go and all the kids my age are , going out on nights clubbing , getting drunk , taking drugs having sex LOL so i think most parents would be happy if there 14 year old was doing the things you listed LOL x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

excuse the typos.....sorry


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I totally agree! I really dislike seeing an overweight dog. I think some people think they'd have to move heaven and earth to get their dog to lose weight, but it really doesn't take that much. 

My family's miniature schnauzer, Fritz, has now passed but when he was alive, he was gaining weight incredibly fast (and on a great local grain free food). It was puzzling us, so we got some tests done and it turns out he had cushing's disease. After trying all the available medications and his body not responding well to any of them, we had to accept the fact that we'd have to make his life comfortable in other ways. The weight gain came at a terrible time, because he was also diagnosed with arthritis and was suffering from an undiagnosed neurological symptom. 

I loved that dog so much, and I decided to take on his weight loss as a personal challenge. We supplemented his diet with some really awesome natural arthritis "medicines" so he could move comfortably, and we got him active! It really didn't take much--just a good walk everyday and a slight change in diet. Since his cushing's was not being treated, he couldn't lose _all_ of the weight needed, but we brought him to the point where he was a lot healthier, and I think we really lengthened his life by a LOT. 

Whenever I see an overweight dog, I just hope that the owners have had them checked out by a vet.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

rubia said:


> My darling Shannon--no way...not buying that excuse. Yes there are kids doing bad things--because they have nothing else to do. You have had to be more independant than many kids because of situations beyond your doing. You can make the good choices. My kids play sports everyday--they are on swim team, golf, futbol/soccer, baseball, softball, Irish dance, sailing karate....they have at least one practice eveerryday most times two. I do not give them time to do any of that other rubbish. Yes, I have a teenage daughter and her friends that have nothing better to do do spend time doing things that are "poor choice" activites. You have to take care of yourself first. Each day thinking about what you are going to do that is good for you. Then you have to think the same about your Tillie too. Just because other kids your age are doing bad things doesn't mean that you will. I think that walking Tillie everyday will be a great thing for both of you....stay strong.


thank you  i would love to do all that stuff like swimming which i LOVE but i havent got the confidence and i always get laughed at ect. i try to get passed it but it hurts and also i got no one to go with  my mum cant swim so thats out so lol but here theres barley anything to do as its a run down town tbh as we arent get sent mone from the gov to improve it  x


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Weight management is a huge issue. I know it seems cruel to feed so little and so controlled but that's the way it is. It just slays me when little dogs with weight problems are allowed to eat from the table, kitchen floor, kids' snack bags . . .


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

There is simply no excuse for a fat Overweight Chihuahua (unless Medical)
A combination of poor diet and little or no exercise or worse still carrying the Chihuhua around all the time will only make for an unhealthy dog.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Regina, I agree with you. Growing up in the poor Russian country we did not
even have overweight children. Every child played outside all day and ate
everything on their plate without complaining, because there were no Mcdonalds
or chips and cola. I think that living in Canada today, surrounded by so much
junk food and so many gadgets, it is crucial to provide other options to our
children, educate them from an early age about healthy living and lead by
example.




Audreybabypup, I also get told my dogs are thin, and 100% of the time it is by
people with overweight or even obese dogs. I'm with you on everything you said,
absolutely.



Rubia, you sound like an awesome mom, keeping those kids busy and healthy, that
is wonderful. I am sure that they will thank you later in life, because thanks
to you they will be healthier, and better balanced. 



KrystalLeigh, good for you for helping Fritz, I'm sure you have helped him live 
longer. We had a rescue with hip dysplasia that was very overwight. We put him
on a strict regimen and starting providing him with exercise, and I kid you not
he went from being barely able to walk down the street to RUNNING in the dog
park. He was 33 lbs, lost 8 lbs, so a big chunk of his weight, it did him so
much good, we were able to place him in a great home and he still now leads a
pretty normal life. 



Shannon, being active does not need to cost money. Running, walking, jumping,
playing, exercising, is all FREE. When I was your age I was very poor, I had to
work after school every single day and on weekends, and then come home and take
care of my newborn brother. There was no money for swimming lessons and such,
so I walked, I ran, I did sit-ups, push-ups, ran steps, walked my dog three times
per day, etc, free things that kept me in shape. You are no longer a little
girl, you are a teen, you have so much more power than you think, believe in 
yourself Shannon, give yourself a kick in the butt and just DO IT. Walking
Tillie is a great suggestion, she needs the walks really bad, and you will also
benefit from them. And Shannon, I understand you are young, but you are not
powerless, what I'm about to say to you I said to my 13 year old brother and he
understood and took it to heart. What I said is "You must stop coming up with
excuses, there are no excuses, every obstacle is an opportunity to learn or to
grow"


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our neighborhood has several chihuahuas that are very overweight. I feel so sorry for them every time I see them. Some of their owners has commented that Jaxx needs to eat something because he is too thin but I think they are just used to seeing their overweight chis.
One of them even tried to tell me that I walk Jaxx too much because they see us outside so often. 
I wish I could do something for these chis that are obviously overweight. I suggested to one of my neighbors that he walk his 9 year old chi more often and perhaps change her diet or how much she is being fed. Unfortunately, I think he just let it go in one ear and out the other. He made excuses that she did not have a lot of energy and he did not have the time to walk her more. 
Most people can always find an excuse not to exercise for ourselves and our pets but there is one important reason that exercise is important and that is to be healthy. Our pets deserve the best lives we can give them and exercise is an important part of that. 
I enjoy going out and walking Jaxx and spending time outside with the wind blowing and the sun shining. If I am feeling down just going out and walking with Jaxx makes me feel better and he is always doing something silly to make me smile while we are walking, such as chasing the little roadrunner birds and thinking he can actually catch them. After they fly away he always sighs and looks at me like how come you couldn't have walked faster.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, being active does not need to cost money. Running, walking, jumping,
> playing, exercising, is all FREE. When I was your age I was very poor, I had to
> work after school every single day and on weekends, and then come home and take
> care of my newborn brother. There was no money for swimming lessons and such,
> ...



Ik  i want to get out and walk EVERYDAY but im not allowed anymore  everytime i do it gets back to the school , education welfare and social worker and im stuffed! im in SERIOUS trouble but the doc has said i NEED to get out as atm im in from mon to friday , sat im working and sunday im a mess!  i just wanna go out but  i know it this sounds like an excuse but im on the edge of actually being put into care as i havent attend school in nearly a year and a half for obvious reason that im severly depressed ect. but how am i ment to get better if i dont go out? :S i think tbh they are no help and are quiet happy with me just suffering , my mums blamed for EVERYTHING  she was named "Cornwalls worst mother" by the social worker but how is she? shes trying to sort my health which aint easy  sorry im going on and moaning as i KNOW most peoples lives are worse than mine! i dont know whats wrong with me atm its just all coming out (Well typing out) and i cant stop it  im a BIG mess as last night my great uncle died and ive been thrown into a mess , i wanna delete this all cause i know people are going to have ago at me for going on like this


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I am going to jump in here and just to warn y'all one of my biggest faults is I am TOO honest! 

As for dogs- I have Basset Hounds and I am the director of Adoptions for Basset Rescue. My hounds free feed but if I ever noticed one being a piggy that would stop right away. I force my kids to exercise and Gibbs would tell you it is pure torture! He does not believe in a walk when we have a perfectly good car. Well my two weight between 50-55lbs and are perfect size! The chis have been a blessing as it makes Gibbs run and play since Sadie is getting older. Beforehand since a walk was out of the question (unless I dragged him which I did do) I would have play dates for Gibbs to force him to run and play. One rescue I fostered weight 80lbs yes that is right 80lbs. One co-worker of mine said he does not look overweight you can see his ribs, until I picked up one of those so called ribs and told her it was fat rolls not ribs! He lost 20lbs in my care with free feeding but pleanty of exercise! My chis both weigh approximately 6.7lbs but it is 100% muscle and they are not fat for their long thind frame. 

The one I have to watch is my cat Huly as he will try to sucker everyone out of multiple cookies (even though it is holistic and healthy cookies) we watch what he gets and he is only 11lbs perfect for his frame. I keep any eye on my kids and watch their waistlines. That is my job! My grandmother on the otherhand had a cat that she fed bannana splits to every night. Nikki weighed almost 20lbs and died at the age of ten due to weight issues and diabetes. That was my grandmother's fault but you can not tell her anything! I will let Huly lick the bottom of my ice cream bowl but it is not an everyday thing and he does NOT get his own bowl. 

Now Shannon- I am going to brutally honest with you and I hope I do not offend you but you take this to heart. I personally have never had a weight issue as I grew straight up so I have no boobs or butt LOL but I have had friends that do and this go the same to health issues as my father has major heart issues. When I read your posts it seems like you make a lot of excuses. Who cares what others think of you, you need to only care about yourself! If you can not care about yourself then how are you to care for Tillie or any other furry kids? So you need to start doing what makes Shannon happy and say screw the others! Come on girl you are a strong independant woman that can hang with adults from all over the world here, so find your backbone when you are in your community too! I know you have one as I have seen you respond to people on this board.

My family and I have had our share of tragedies bot mental and physical but you know what we have had to suck it up and live our lives to the fullest! You can not let health fear etc make you live your life in a box and be miserable! Example- me (one of my biggest skellatons in my closet) is I lost my brother when I was 12 he was 21. He was at the Air Force Academy and was killed in a car wreck. It destroyed me! For 18 years I ran and hid my true emotion, I thought less of myself as I could never be as great as he was etc etc. When I faced my issues I learned my strengths are just as great as his was but in different aspects of life. I learned to forgive myself burying the memories of him to the point I do not know who he even was anymore. I have learned to be me again! As for health- my father his family history is full of deadly heart attacks, his mom died at 46, his dad at 56 and my dad had his first at 36. He has had to change his entire life style and cooking. We make the best of it to where we can cook almost anything 100% fat free as my father's body does not break down fats in foods and it clogs his atteries. He could have said oh poor me boo hoo and could be gone by now but know we accepted the life challenge and moved on!

Yes you are doing the right thing but going to doctors to find out your health issues, now it is time to over come them suck it up and enjoy life. When you have an issue look at it this way, whatever you are feeling Tillie can feel, so she is going through whatever signals you send her. You not wanting to go swimming, walking etc also affects Tillies health. She can do all of these things too and would probably love them. You are in control of your life and you have people on this forum who will support your efforst. I know LS (and may others but can't remember names) and myself would support any effort you took to improve your health and Tillies both mental and physical!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christie, your beautiful post brought tears to my eyes. I think you are one brave
and strong woman, I'm so proud of you. I'm very sorry to hear about your brother. 
Don't ever be afraid to be honest with anyone, you do it very elegantly and kindly, 
it shows that you are an extremely caring individual. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Christie, your beautiful post brought tears to my eyes. I think you are one brave
> and strong woman, I'm so proud of you. I'm very sorry to hear about your brother.
> Don't ever be afraid to be honest with anyone, you do it very elegantly and kindly,
> it shows that you are an extremely caring individual. Hugs to you my friend.


Thank you, I just know sometimes I can be too honest and too blunt and it comes out the wrong way. I do not want to offend anyone as I am still "new" to this chi family. 

One thing I found that might be good for Shannon and others is Doga or Yoga for you and your dog. Anyone every try it?

Doga: Yoga for You and Your Dog | The Bark

How to Do Doga | eHow.com

There are tons on youtubes and other instructions online too


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Our neighborhood has several chihuahuas that are very overweight. I feel so sorry for them every time I see them. Some of their owners has commented that Jaxx needs to eat something because he is too thin but I think they are just used to seeing their overweight chis.
> One of them even tried to tell me that I walk Jaxx too much because they see us outside so often.
> I wish I could do something for these chis that are obviously overweight. I suggested to one of my neighbors that he walk his 9 year old chi more often and perhaps change her diet or how much she is being fed. Unfortunately, I think he just let it go in one ear and out the other. He made excuses that she did not have a lot of energy and he did not have the time to walk her more.
> Most people can always find an excuse not to exercise for ourselves and our pets but there is one important reason that exercise is important and that is to be healthy. Our pets deserve the best lives we can give them and exercise is an important part of that.
> I enjoy going out and walking Jaxx and spending time outside with the wind blowing and the sun shining. If I am feeling down just going out and walking with Jaxx makes me feel better and he is always doing something silly to make me smile while we are walking, such as chasing the little roadrunner birds and thinking he can actually catch them. After they fly away he always sighs and looks at me like how come you couldn't have walked faster.



You are so right Amy. It's tough for me to give advice regarding dogs' health
sometimes, since so many people get defensive. But I do it anyways because
I really do care, and I feel like I need to share my experiences with others so
they know it is possible for their dog to lose weight and regain their health. 
I do not believe in the "It's their dog, so it's not your problem or any of your
business" because I think caring about each other, our friends, neighbors and
even strangers is a good thing, more folks should look out for one another,
the world would be a better place imo. I am a pretty sensitive person myself,
but when my vet told me that my Pom was putting a little too much weight on
I listened to his recommendations, asked questions and took action. But he
told be that it surprised him because usually when he tells a client their dog is
overweight, they come up with excuses or pretty much tell him off and don't
bother to change things.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is muscular :lol: and then when he gets his baths he's a skinny pup :albino:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter is muscular :lol: and then when he gets his baths he's a skinny pup :albino:



Muscular huh? hehe :lol: ...but then tiny when in the shower? ...that sounds like most men, ROFL. :male: :lol: oh LS, get your head out of the gutter!!! :foxes251:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Muscular huh? hehe :lol: ...but then tiny when in the shower? ...that sounds like most men, ROFL. :male: :lol: oh LS, get your head out of the gutter!!! :foxes251:


hahahaha HEY HEY!!! LMAO! :lol: u silly girl~ but yes he has strong strong thighs


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't read any of the 4 pages of replies yet; but I agree. I am so looking forward to be out of the city, into the country, for that reason. Plenty of open land to romp and explore; some of it right in their backyard. It's a wooded property; we plan to do a lot of gardening/landscaping and herb and spice growling; in an appealing way. Plenty of mental stimulation; as opposed to just an open yard. And walking (or jogging!) distance from the lake. I can't wait to see the positive effect it will have in me AND my dogs...


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

So if your Chi is too stinky does it mean she/he is not getting enough baths?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I 100% agree. I really think walking helps with behavior problems- I don't walk my dogs as much as I would like to, but even SOME exercise makes them much better behaved dogs! I walk them at least 30-45 minutes per day, but I try to do more when I can. I don't see how people can have dogs that live strictly inside- my dogs love to be outside. They would walk all day if I let them. Walking every day has also really helped with Lion's fearfulness. He used to be afraid of cars and other people walking, but he has really improved.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with y'all! My 3 border collies and Lilo are kept very slim! The border collies get a 2-3 lb variance from their ideal weight and if they gain above that, their food is immediately cut and exercise increased to help them drop those pounds. Lilo is allowed 1/2 lb before her food is cut. Since they are all my agility dogs they must stay slim so that the extra pounds do not slam on their joints when they are running and jumping in training and competing. Carlie was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and arthritis when she was 2 years old. She was kept at a healthy weight and in great shape and competed in agility until she was 7 years old when she had her hips removed on both sides in a bilateral FHO. She was back in the agility ring 6 months later and continued to compete for a year. She is 12 years old and still going strong, fetching, playing, working sheep, etc. All thanks, in part, to staying slim and in great shape all her life.

I don't want to sound harsh either but, Shannon, I'm not really sure what to make of you. You say you need to lose a lot of weight and have a lot of health problems that have caused massive weight gain and that your doctor wants you to lose the weight all in one year in an unhealthy way. But now you are not allowed out of your house at all to even take a walk? What is going on with that? Who won't allow you out of your house? If you really have not been to school in over a year and have not been properly home schooled then I agree with authorities, that is a problem! Whenever you reply all I see are a lot of excuses. If you want to better yourself, then that is what you need to do. You don't need a lot of money to exercise or train you dogs. Your dogs desperately need the exercise, you say that they are overweight as well, that is not good for them! No excuses as to why they don't want to walk, no matter that one got attacked a year ago, work through that and get out there girl! 

A couple of years ago I lost my career, was forced to leave veterinary school, my husband cheated on me and we got divorced and I had to move and find another house that I could afford to rent that would accept my 3 dogs all in one years time. It crushed me and my spirit entirely. I was a shell of who I used to be. I was in a depression deeper than anything I had ever imagined when I thought I was depressed as a teenager. I hid in the house, in the dark, with my dogs for a few months. They never left my side. Then one day I decided that I was tired of being a victim! I was better and stronger than that!!! I opened that door and took one small step out. The next day it was a little easier. The next day, a little better. It took me a year to get everything back together but now I have a new house, I went back to school to get a wonderful new career and I graduate in December. It's not dark anymore. Sometimes you have to quit waiting for someone else to help you and step up and help yourself. I know you aren't an adult quite yet but there is a lot you can do to take a better step each day.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i just ordered take out and got 3 desserts 

lol, don't do it all the time, but as long as I can exercise it off, it's nice to indulge once in a while.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Omguthrie, congratulations for overcoming your depression, it takes guts.
I'm really glad you are happy and healthy now. I wish you success in the 
future as well.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> i just ordered take out and got 3 desserts
> 
> lol, don't do it all the time, but as long as I can exercise it off, it's nice to indulge once in a while.


I just ate two cookies from Subway.  Deeelish. Haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You girls are making me very munchy! :eatdrink:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

omguthrie said:


> I don't want to sound harsh either but, Shannon, I'm not really sure what to make of you. You say you need to lose a lot of weight and have a lot of health problems that have caused massive weight gain and that your doctor wants you to lose the weight all in one year in an unhealthy way. But now you are not allowed out of your house at all to even take a walk? What is going on with that? Who won't allow you out of your house? If you really have not been to school in over a year and have not been properly home schooled then I agree with authorities, that is a problem! Whenever you reply all I see are a lot of excuses. If you want to better yourself, then that is what you need to do. You don't need a lot of money to exercise or train you dogs. Your dogs desperately need the exercise, you say that they are overweight as well, that is not good for them! No excuses as to why they don't want to walk, no matter that one got attacked a year ago, work through that and get out there girl!
> 
> A couple of years ago I lost my career, was forced to leave veterinary school, my husband cheated on me and we got divorced and I had to move and find another house that I could afford to rent that would accept my 3 dogs all in one years time. It crushed me and my spirit entirely. I was a shell of who I used to be. I was in a depression deeper than anything I had ever imagined when I thought I was depressed as a teenager. I hid in the house, in the dark, with my dogs for a few months. They never left my side. Then one day I decided that I was tired of being a victim! I was better and stronger than that!!! I opened that door and took one small step out. The next day it was a little easier. The next day, a little better. It took me a year to get everything back together but now I have a new house, I went back to school to get a wonderful new career and I graduate in December. It's not dark anymore. Sometimes you have to quit waiting for someone else to help you and step up and help yourself. I know you aren't an adult quite yet but there is a lot you can do to take a better step each day.


 its ok! i know many people have there opinions! pretty much ive got a load of illness that wearnt discovered for years by my old doctors , ive had ALOT of problems with school over the years as in my primary i was bullied by the teachers and students and constantly really ill for no reason , i cant physically lose weight i have now been tols by a dietision as they have said there is nothing wrong with my diet , i eat now the same i have done the whole my life , the school is stopping me going out as they said im "Lying" even though my youth worker , action for children lady and doctors have tolds me i need to get out the house to get better or this depression will never go , i was forced to hid it for 7 years as every time i mentioned something to the MANY people ive had involved over the years they have blamed my mum even though she is one of the best mums anyone will meet! , she was forced to court for my school absense which for 7-8 ish months of i was permently stuck in bed and the rest severe pain ect. , i havent been home schooled as im refused it as even though im diagnosed by doctors my school thinks im lying  i have tried VERY hard to get in to school but with severe constant pain and the beating up i receive (One example :Once kicked off i moving bus ) i cant do it , even looking out the window terridys me to the fact i pass out , i have received help which will work and then the hurrendos EWO (Education welfare officer) will just stop it for no reason , tillie is perfect weight and pippi (I weighed her again tonight) is a couple pounds away from her ideal weight now! , i walk tillie as much as im allowed and had a dog walker but just the other day my action for children help was instantly stopped equalling me losing the support AND the lady that would come walk with me  YES it may look like a load of excuses but sadly its the truth of the way im very unfairly treated by the social care in my area! im trying my best but the more i try the more im then pushed back


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

teetee said:


> i just ordered take out and got 3 desserts
> 
> lol, don't do it all the time, but as long as I can exercise it off, it's nice to indulge once in a while.


OMG! your so lucky! i eat like 1500 cals and put on 2 pound a day! lol! x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I find many of you ladies to be truly inspirational. I'm not going to lie, I could stand to lose some weight. Max could, too. He was never walked as much as he should have been and I never really got the amount of exercise I need. That's changing, though. 

We have been walking between 1.5 and 3 miles a day, which is a lot for us since we are just starting out. We are building up more distance every day. I've seen a difference in both of us. He has lost almost a pound- I'd like him to lose two more before the vet and I are satisfied. As for me, I am working at it daily. I too have health problems (underactive thyroid, med side effects, etc). But I have lost almost ten pounds already!!! I realized that I wasn't eating too bad, I just really needed to add more activity. I have a ways to go, but I really am doing it this time!

Anyhow, I just wanted to thank you guys. Even though I haven't mentioned it before today, you really are making a difference in my life and have provided me the inspiration and motivation that I need.

I want Max and I healthy by the time I start law school in August 

Shannon, I just wanted to ask you where you live (generally of course). I've never heard of any type of system like what you describe. Just curious...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I just wanted to add that I find many of you ladies to be truly inspirational. I'm not going to lie, I could stand to lose some weight. Max could, too. He was never walked as much as he should have been and I never really got the amount of exercise I need. That's changing, though.
> 
> We have been walking between 1.5 and 3 miles a day, which is a lot for us since we are just starting out. We are building up more distance every day. I've seen a difference in both of us. He has lost almost a pound- I'd like him to lose two more before the vet and I are satisfied. As for me, I am working at it daily. I too have health problems (underactive thyroid, med side effects, etc). But I have lost almost ten pounds already!!! I realized that I wasn't eating too bad, I just really needed to add more activity. I have a ways to go, but I really am doing it this time!
> 
> ...





Ashley, you are such a sweet soul, I think you can and WILL achieve anything
you set your mind to. I`m glad that the girls on the forum are inspiring you.
This place has a lot of caring people. I wish you all the luck in everything you
do. And I must give you a huge congratulations for going to law school, that
is a great challenge, enjoy it! Congrats on your weight loss too, that`s a lot
of pounds to lose, I know it`s far from easy, so I respect you for your
accomplishment. Talk soon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ashley, you are such a sweet soul, I think you can and WILL achieve anything
> you set your mind to. I`m glad that the girls on the forum are inspiring you.
> This place has a lot of caring people. I wish you all the luck in everything you
> do. And I must give you a huge congratulations for going to law school, that
> ...


Awww, LS you are so sweet  Thank you! It hasn't been easy, but then again nothing in life is.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I only made it through one of the desserts. They're waiting patiently in my fridge. I try to walk Miya several times a day and for long walks 30 mins to an hour. I hope to make them longer, but I worry I will wear her out. We went and walked 1.5 miles at a park a month ago. She loved it. I tried to carry her because I didn't want her to be too exhausted..NOPE she fought to get out of my arms. She likes to run with me to which I adore. Hard for me to keep up with her, she's so fast! Has there ever been a walking club or something like that organized on here? With or without the dogs? Seems like this is a great group of people who would be excited to post their progress each day or week.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on law school Ashley! Sounds like you are really doing great with walking Max! 

Last year I decided that I was going to run my first ever 5K, never mind that I had never even walked a 5K (pie in the sky ideals anyone?)!! I set my sights on one in October and started training in June. At first I was only able to walk a mile or so at a time with a little (2 minutes maybe) jogging thrown in. I felt so ashamed that I was so out of shape. I needed to lose weight but I didn't realize it had gotten so bad. But as the months went by it got better. I never learned to love running like some people do but I got better. I still say that if you see me running now look behind me, you'll see someone chasing me!! I did do my 5K in October and I'm proud to say that I ran 3/4 of it, better than I ever thought I'd do in my life!!! Plus I had lost 30 pounds by the time it was all done with. Woo!!!

Thanks LS! Sometimes you don't know what you can do until you see what you have to do. The dogs were a huge part of what helped me get through the darkest days and I'll always be grateful to them for the smiles and laughter that they bring into my life every day.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aww that doggy yoga looks cool. I would love to try that with Miya, but I know as soon as I touch her paw to stretch her out she's scream "NO MOM DON'T TOUCH ME! YOU'RE NOT CLIPPING MY NAILS!! TAJI, HELP! SAVE ME! TAAAAAAAJJJJJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!"


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> thank you  i would love to do all that stuff like swimming which i LOVE but i havent got the confidence and i always get laughed at ect. i try to get passed it but it hurts and also i got no one to go with  my mum cant swim so thats out so lol but here theres barley anything to do as its a run down town tbh as we arent get sent mone from the gov to improve it  x


Shannon you have to go out everyday and walk the dog that is it....No one is going to report this to school as you being out...it is not like you are too unwell to do that. If you are too unwell for school so be it. But what if the "worse" thing happens and they forece you back to school ?? You can't live in fear of that. You are going to make yourself very sick with that sort of idea. Lots of people have physical illness/conditions--there are the ones who are strong and happy in spite of it. And the ones who let illness dictate what kind of life they have. You are old enough to understand that. As far as home schooling goes--getting it paid for by the town/council and just doing it are two different issues. There are loads of on-line resources for home schooled kids. Can you find time to walk or swim or something in morning while most kids are at school ?? You have got to start doing what you can do and stop all this worry about what you can not do. Think that each day when you wake up--you have been given a gift--this one day...hmm...what will you do with it ?? You are clearly care about and have loads of support--from a group in an online chihuahua club--haha--but seriously you need to start on a better path. Small steps add up. Things didn't get this way overnight --small changes will give big results. Hang in there...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> Thanks LS! Sometimes you don't know what you can do until you see what you have to do. The dogs were a huge part of what helped me get through the darkest days and I'll always be grateful to them for the smiles and laughter that they bring into my life every day.




Very true. I feel the same. I'm extremely grateful to my dogs.
I'm living a happier and healthier life thanks to them.


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree whole-heartedly... Overfeeding is almost as bad as underfeeding IMO... Well underfeeding is better if the owner is trying!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's really a sad situation!! I always look at pets & their owners! If you look closely, you will see similarities. A lot of time pets resemble their owners. Pets whose owners are overweight will tend to be overweight. One of the biggest problem is the love for pets & lack of communication between family members. My neighbor has a pug that is overweight. I've offered advice on better quality food, cutting the food portions back, etc. She tells me that she tries, but her elderly mother keeps sneaking him food & treats while she's at work. She keeps telling her to stop, but she won't. I truley don't think that most people know they are killing their pets. They see those cute eyes begging & can't resist giving them the junk food they're eating. The hardest part about these little dogs is that it doesn't take much for them to gain weight even with good quality food, but the easiest part of owning a small dog is that it doesn't take much to keep them healthy as well as keeping us healthy by taking them for walks or playing with them. I'm afraid people have given up on trying to be healthy and many pets will suffer because if their owners don't have a clue how to be healthy, how can they keep their pets healthy.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I've always have free fed my dogs and I have never had one that is over weight. They get lots of excersize and very few treats and they eat when their hungry. If your dog lives a healthy life style they will only eat as much as they need and you'll never have an obese dog.


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Doesn't apply for all dogs... Many Dachshunds and Corgis will eat the entire bowl the minute you set it down!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I completely agree LS. At my salon we actually charge people more money to groom their dogs if they are obese and they have to sign a special conditons waiver because of it. The stress of grooming on an over weight dog can cause all kinds of problems. People really take offnese to it but if I cant even wrap my arms around your golden because its 50 pounds over weight ( true story) there's a serious problem.

As for exercising, one of the things I do for Blitz is fill up the bath tub and have him swim around in it. It gets really hot in Michigan during the summer and with how thick Blitz's coat is he just cant handle a long walk. Swimming burns those calories and tires him out just the same. Maybe the bath tub swim will work for someone else too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Blazer said:


> As for exercising, one of the things I do for Blitz is fill up the bath tub and have him swim around in it. It gets really hot in Michigan during the summer and with how thick Blitz's coat is he just cant handle a long walk. Swimming burns those calories and tires him out just the same. Maybe the bath tub swim will work for someone else too.


That is a great idea! I will have to try that with Jaxx. It is already 95 degrees here in TX and the other day Jaxx just laid down on our walk. I have started breaking up his walks into more walks but a shorter time but I would like to find other exercise for him too. I wish I could take him to the pool with me but our apartment complex won't allow it. They allow dogs in the pond but somehow that just seems nasty to me. I may try the bathtub tonight.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had great success with the bath tub, I took the dogs with me to throw out the trash, the dumpster is only about a block away, and when we got home Blitz actually threw up flem from being so hot! I felt awful. Then it just hit me, he's tiny make him swim in the tub, he tried jumping out at first so heads up on that, but after a few mins he got into the groove and paddled around. He also has bad luxating patellas and swimming doesnt put any strain on the knees.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya hates water so I wanna try that bathtub idea.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Keep your hands under them for support when you do it at first, they might splash around and be freaked out at first, just stay calm thats very important. And only do it for a few minutes at a time, especially if they are not very fond of the water. You can keep your hands under them kind of like a sling to make them feel safe and secure. As long as the legs are moving and paddleing they'll get tired.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blazer said:


> As for exercising, one of the things I do for Blitz is fill up the bath tub and have him swim around in it. It gets really hot in Michigan during the summer and with how thick Blitz's coat is he just cant handle a long walk. Swimming burns those calories and tires him out just the same. Maybe the bath tub swim will work for someone else too.


That really is the best idea! I've actually never had a dog until Toby that was small enough to do that. But we live in South Florida and I worry about him in the heat, so you can bet we will be trying that! It's been in the high 90s F here, and that doesn't take humidity into account! He just tires out so quickly on walks, so swimming is such a good idea! I actually considered getting him a small swimming pool (one of those cheap plastic ones for toddlers) to swim in, but in the tub he won't have to be in the sun at all! 

Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I always watch when there are dog whisperer marathons on, and Cesar seems to always be using swimming as a tool. I was googling tips on cutting nails, and swimming was a common one. Drains their energy, calms them, and softens the nails. Might have to give that one a try!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I really didn't bother reading through this, but I wanted to jump in anyways since the title got my attention. 

I agree, if a dog is fat, ONE of the reasons could be that it isn't getting enough exercise. Just like us, dogs' genetics play a factor as well (there's another word for it, but I can't think of it now).. for instance, my two older dogs... Britney is 10 and her last weight check was at 5 1/2 pounds. Based on the extra fat rolls that have developed, I wouldn't be surprised if she was 6-6 1/2. Although she may not look it, she does actually have a small body frame and even weighing 5 1/2 pounds is too much. She puts on weight SO easily and it takes her longer to lose it. Then there's my 7 year old, Butter. She is very slim, and boy can she stretch that body! We always feed her more because she just doesn't gain weight, I swear she's been the same weight since she was about 2. Her tummy will fill up, but by the next day, she's as skinny as can be again.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleHead said:


> I really didn't bother reading through this, but I wanted to jump in anyways since the title got my attention...



Why bother comment if you didn't bother to read my post? It's kind of rude, no?

I'm sure if you sent your Britney to my "doggy boot camp" the extra weight would
come off in no time. If your dog burns more calories than she consumes, she will lose.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I can't remember where I read this but somewhere I read that for every 1 pound a small dog is overweight, it's equal to 10 pounds on a human. Really puts it in perspective


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

~LS~ said:


> Why bother comment if you didn't bother to read my post? It's kind of rude, no?
> 
> I'm sure if you sent your Britney to my "doggy boot camp" the extra weight would
> come off in no time. If your dog burns more calories than she consumes, she will lose.


Maybe I should've been more clear, I did actually put in enough effort to read your post, I skimmed through everything else. I saw lots of "I agrees" etc.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My apologies LittleHead, I misunderstood.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hey it happens!


----------

